# Worms!!!! Yuck!



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I think the vet needs to check her to make sure she doesn't have any other kind of worms. I know round worms are pretty common in puppies. An hooks can be a problem also in puppies.

I do not know anything about the kind of worme you are using. We always had ours wormed with stuff we got from the vet. Good luck with your new baby and I hope you get rid of those nasty things very soon.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd get her to the Vet as soon as possible and let them worm her for everything she tests positive for (and test for coccidia and giardia too).

I looked RFD Wormer up on Google, and it covers large roundworms and hookworms.

What you're probably seeing is roundworms. Looks like spaghetti? Roundworms are common in puppies, but they do need to GO.

There are others that are also common including whipworm and tapeworm - but you don't usually see those in puppies. It's not impossible, however....so let the Vet test her, and give the proper wormer for the worms she has. 

Puppies often have worms even after being wormed once. It can take 2-4 times to clear them out, because of the life cycle of the worm. Within about 10 days, the cycle starts again, so you have to worm every week to 10 days when they're very little.

Generally breeders start at 3 weeks and worm at least every 10 days to two weeks, until they go home, and STILL they might have worms.

Write down what you used as a wormer, and the date...and take it with you when you go to the Vet.

Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree with the others, I think its best she see a vet asap...Mainly just to rule out anything else that might be going on. As a child our family used the liquid wormers bought from stores with success...But..IMO She should definitely be seen by a vet.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky had every worm possible and the round worm was a problem for quite a while. There is a life-stage of the worm where the nymphs are in the blood stream and the medicine doesn't kill them at that stage. So if your puppy has a bad case it might be necessary to have him checked and treated periodically.

My breeder said Lucky had all the dewormings....but due to his condition, my vet thought that either she was not truthful, didn't know what she was doing or the meds were poor quality.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Everyone is on target here - take her to the vet for comprehensive testing and worming.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The active ingredient in RFD is probably pyrantel pamoate, which is a good med for rounds and hooks BUT with my last litter, we found that the rounds were very resistant to pp, including the stuff from the vet. I have never had rounds so persistent in a litter before. We ended up using Panacur, and that did the trick. I have used pp (Nemex 2) for years with no problems but it just does not seem to work as well anymore.


----------

